

More questions and answers about Stuxnet - FSecurePal
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002066.html

======
desigooner
It seems like there's a race between Symantec and F-Secure on who gets the
last word in the coverage of Stuxnet. If one comes out with something, the
other one follows with a release or a blog post a few days later and such..

------
zaaaaz
Surprisingly interesting. I really like the format of this interview. Great
follow-up questions.

